# Need help with a Schweppes bottle



## SAbottles (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can shed a bit more light on an unusual Schweppes bottle for me: here it is ~  7" high and deep amber brown:


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 8, 2011)

It has "Schweppes" embossed down the side of the bottle :


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 8, 2011)

and on the base it has a patent number 196421:


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 8, 2011)

and a date Febry. 1922. :


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 8, 2011)

I did hear from one elderly person that they were especially made for use on the railways ? Don't know about that. 
 The lower half of the bottle, from the shoulder down, is often quite rough glass ~ as though they wanted to hide its contents [&o] ?
 Here's one more shot, closer to the real colour of the bottle :


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Dale,

 That is an interesting bottle with transitional style elements. Do you think it was a ginger beer? Is it smaller than your other Schweppesters?

 Might it be a Schweplet?

 "With the war over, Schweppes decided to standardise all its bottles, other thanan Ginger Beer and Seltzer. There were two sizes only: 10 ounces and 6 ounces. All bottles were pale green, except for Ginger Ale, being dark green in colour. In 1922, a third size was added, for Soda Water only. This was a small bottle that became known as a 'Schweplet' ." From.

 There's an ad for a "Whisky & Schweplet" from 1927 Right Here.




From.



From.


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, Surface; my own leaning is towards ginger beer. I googled & found two other similar on e-Bay ~ only going at $0.99 so they aint rare ! But there wasn't any info. Digger Odell was asked about one with the same description, but couldn't give any information either.
 Don't think it was a Schweplet; have a vague suspicion I have seen a Schweplet and it was a pretty small bottle.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> I did hear from one elderly person that they were especially made for use on the railways ? Don't know about that.
> The lower half of the bottle, from the shoulder down, is often quite rough glass ~ as though they wanted to hide its contents [&o] ?
> Here's one more shot, closer to the real colour of the bottle :


 
 Funny that its shape so represents a stoneware ginger beer. Maybe the rough glass is frosted glass? you know etched?


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 9, 2011)

Tony, you are right, the lower part is very rough or frosted. Here is a better picture of another brown Schweppes:


----------

